# Hofer Gurgle Buster



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Today I made some hofer gurgle busters for my HOB overflow.
At first, they couldn't drain fast enough for a MAG 9.5 pump. I increased the size of the slits cut in the drain pipe, shortened the height of the standpipe, and shortened the bell and got it to drain fast enough for my pump. And I'll say it really lives up to its name as the gurgling stopped.

I was really worried that food or something would get clogged between the bell and the drain pipe and it would slow the drain flow causing my tank to overflow again. I tinkered with different combinations before taking the bells of completely, but leaving on the caps with the tubes in them. This resulted in much more water flow and is just as quiet as the regular hofer. Has anyone else tried this and did you get the same results?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

noobdood said:


> Today I made some hofer gurgle busters for my HOB overflow.


Today, I read about HGBs for the first time ever! 

I'll be trying that out as soon as I make it over to the hardware store... good find!

I'm slightly worried about it not being fast enough... it sounds like your modifications helped and I'll let you know.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

The first time I put my hofer gurgle busters on my tank the front turned into a waterfall.
Might want to watch out for that.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i used one on a skimmer that was to narrow for a durso and once it was fine tuned it worked well.just keep an eye on it like noobdood warned.


----------

